# net-wireless/crda fails to emerge->block all

## Waterdevil

Hello world,

been trying since 10 days and countless googling but cannot solve.

I had setup a gentoo system (Laptop Lenovo Legion Y520 with nVidia GeForce GTX 1050m), but made many mistakes with USE flags , because I'm new with gentoo since 3 months after a year of distro-hopping, (my LSI-controller didn't work with xen mpt3sas driver faults).

I want to emerge --ask --update --newuse --deep @world.

```
ERROR: net-wireless/crda-3.18-r1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed
```

emerge --info '=net-wireless/crda-3.18-r1::gentoo'

```
Portage 2.3.6 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-5.4.0, glibc-2.23-r4, 4.9.34-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.9.34-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-7700HQ_CPU_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:    16369332 total,   3461792 free

KiB Swap:     846844 total,    846844 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 16 Aug 2017 06:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.28 p1.2) 2.28

distcc 3.2rc1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]

ccache version 3.2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.1-r2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.2.4::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.7.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.28::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.15-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.28-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            5.4.0-r3::gentoo, 6.4.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA @EULA @FREE skype-eula"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=broadwell -mmmx -mno-3dnow -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -mno-sse4a -mcx16         -msahf -mmovbe -maes -mno-sha -mpclmul -mpopcnt -mabm -mno-lwp -mfma -mno-fma4 -mno-xop         -mbmi -mbmi2 -mno-tbm -mavx -mavx2 -msse4.2 -msse4.1 -mlzcnt -mno-rtm -mno-hle -mrdrnd         -mf16c -mfsgsbase -mrdseed -mprfchw -madx -mfxsr -mxsave -mxsaveopt -mno-avx512f         -mno-avx512er -mno-avx512cd -mno-avx512pf -mno-prefetchwt1 -mclflushopt -mxsavec -mxsaves         -mno-avx512dq -mno-avx512bw -mno-avx512vl -mno-avx512ifma -mno-avx512vbmi -mno-clwb         -mno-pcommit -mno-mwaitx         --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=6144         -mtune=generic -fstack-protector-strong"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=broadwell -mmmx -mno-3dnow -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -mno-sse4a -mcx16         -msahf -mmovbe -maes -mno-sha -mpclmul -mpopcnt -mabm -mno-lwp -mfma -mno-fma4 -mno-xop         -mbmi -mbmi2 -mno-tbm -mavx -mavx2 -msse4.2 -msse4.1 -mlzcnt -mno-rtm -mno-hle -mrdrnd         -mf16c -mfsgsbase -mrdseed -mprfchw -madx -mfxsr -mxsave -mxsaveopt -mno-avx512f         -mno-avx512er -mno-avx512cd -mno-avx512pf -mno-prefetchwt1 -mclflushopt -mxsavec -mxsaves         -mno-avx512dq -mno-avx512bw -mno-avx512vl -mno-avx512ifma -mno-avx512vbmi -mno-clwb         -mno-pcommit -mno-mwaitx         --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=6144         -mtune=generic -fstack-protector-strong"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-j9 --keep-going --autounmask-keep-masks"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distcc distcc-pump distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo/    rsync://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo/    http://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo/    ftp://mirror.dkm.cz/gentoo/    https://mirror.dkm.cz/gentoo/    http://mirror.dkm.cz/gentoo/    rsync://mirror.dkm.cz/gentoo/    ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo    http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo    ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo    ftp://gentoo.bloodhost.ru/    rsync://gentoo.bloodhost.ru/gentoo-distfiles    http://gentoo.bloodhost.ru/    ftp://xeon.gentoo.ru/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/    ftp://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-distfiles/    http://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-distfiles/    http://tux.rainside.sk/gentoo/    ftp://tux.rainside.sk/gentoo/    http://gentoo.wheel.sk/    ftp://gentoo.wheel.sk/pub/linux/gentoo/    ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/    http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/    ftp://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/    http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/    rsync://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/    rsync://129.143.116.10/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j33 -l8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apm bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo ccache cdda cddb cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus djvu dri dts dv dvd dvdr emboss encode examples exif fam firefox flac fontconfig fortran gdbm gif gimp git glamor gnome gnuplot gphoto2 gpm gsm gtk gtk3 iconv ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k lcms ldap libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit postscript ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 qt5 readline samba scanner sdl seccomp session spell ssl startup-notification svg symlink systemd tcpd threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l vaapi vorbis wifi wmf wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xinerama xml xmp xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel usb-audio" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64 emu pc qemu xen" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de en ru" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21 ruby22" SANE_BACKENDS="hp" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965 nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

cat /var/log/portage/net-wireless:crda-3.18-r1:20170817-073518.log

```
 * Package:    net-wireless/crda-3.18-r1

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: gurligebis@gentoo.org zerochaos@gentoo.org

 * USE:        abi_x86_64 amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   ccache distcc distcc-pump preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking crda-3.18.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/crda-3.18-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/crda-3.18-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/crda-3.18-r1/work/crda-3.18 ...

 * Applying crda-3.18-no-ldconfig.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying crda-3.18-no-werror.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying crda-3.18-openssl.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying crda-3.18-cflags.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying crda-3.18-libreg-link.patch ...

 [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/crda-3.18-r1/work/crda-3.18 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/crda-3.18-r1/work/crda-3.18 ...

make -j33 -l8 PREFIX=/usr SBINDIR=$(PREFIX)/sbin/ LIBDIR=$(PREFIX)/lib64 UDEV_RULE_DIR=/lib/udev/rules.d REG_BIN=/usr/lib/crda/regulatory.bin USE_OPENSSL=1 CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc V=1 WERROR= all_noverify 

./utils/key2pub.py --ssl pubkeys/linville.key.pub.pem pubkeys/sforshee.key.pub.pem keys-ssl.c

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "./utils/key2pub.py", line 5, in <module>

    from M2Crypto import RSA

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/M2Crypto/__init__.py", line 26, in <module>

    from M2Crypto import (ASN1, AuthCookie, BIO, BN, DH, DSA, EVP, Engine, Err,

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/M2Crypto/ASN1.py", line 128, in <module>

    class ASN1_UTCTIME:

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/M2Crypto/ASN1.py", line 131, in ASN1_UTCTIME

    m2_asn1_utctime_free = m2.asn1_utctime_free

AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'asn1_utctime_free'

make: *** [Makefile:116: keys-ssl.c] Error 1

 * ERROR: net-wireless/crda-3.18-r1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-wireless/crda-3.18-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-wireless/crda-3.18-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/net-wireless:crda-3.18-r1:20170817-073518.log'.

 * For convenience, a symlink to the build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/crda-3.18-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/crda-3.18-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/crda-3.18-r1/work/crda-3.18'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/crda-3.18-r1/work/crda-3.18'
```

uname -a

```
Linux allengen 4.9.34-gentoo #49 SMP Mon Aug 7 12:27:55 CEST 2017 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

root on zfs 0.7.1 / bliss-initramfs

gcc-config -l

```
 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-5.4.0 *

 [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-6.4.0

```

lspci -nnk

```

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:5910] (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device [17aa:3804]

00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Skylake PCIe Controller (x16) [8086:1901] (rev 05)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:591b] (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device [17aa:39d1]

   Kernel driver in use: i915

   Kernel modules: i915

00:14.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H USB 3.0 xHCI Controller [8086:a12f] (rev 31)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Sunrise Point-H USB 3.0 xHCI Controller [17aa:381d]

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:14.2 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H Thermal subsystem [8086:a131] (rev 31)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Sunrise Point-H Thermal subsystem [17aa:3805]

00:16.0 Communication controller [0780]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H CSME HECI #1 [8086:a13a] (rev 31)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Sunrise Point-H CSME HECI [17aa:381e]

   Kernel driver in use: mei_me

00:17.0 SATA controller [0106]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H SATA Controller [AHCI mode] [8086:a103] (rev 31)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Sunrise Point-H SATA Controller [AHCI mode] [17aa:3803]

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #2 [8086:a111] (rev f1)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.2 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #3 [8086:a112] (rev f1)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.3 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #4 [8086:a113] (rev f1)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1d.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #9 [8086:a118] (rev f1)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H LPC Controller [8086:a152] (rev 31)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Sunrise Point-H LPC Controller [17aa:3803]

00:1f.2 Memory controller [0580]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PMC [8086:a121] (rev 31)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Sunrise Point-H PMC [17aa:3819]

00:1f.3 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:a171] (rev 31)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device [17aa:3803]

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1f.4 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H SMBus [8086:a123] (rev 31)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Sunrise Point-H SMBus [17aa:3817]

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

01:00.0 3D controller [0302]: NVIDIA Corporation GP107M [GeForce GTX 1050 Mobile] [10de:1c8d] (rev a1)

   Subsystem: Lenovo GP107M [GeForce GTX 1050 Mobile] [17aa:39d1]

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

   Kernel modules: nvidia_drm, nvidia

02:00.0 SD Host controller [0805]: O2 Micro, Inc. SD/MMC Card Reader Controller [1217:8621] (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Lenovo SD/MMC Card Reader Controller [17aa:381f]

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

   Kernel modules: sdhci_pci

03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Wireless 8265 / 8275 [8086:24fd] (rev 78 )

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Wireless 8265 / 8275 [8086:1010]

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi

04:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [10ec:8168] (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Lenovo RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [17aa:3884]

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169

05:00.0 Non-Volatile memory controller [0108]: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd NVMe SSD Controller SM961/PM961 [144d:a804]

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd NVMe SSD Controller SM961/PM961 [144d:a801]

   Kernel driver in use: nvme

```

dmesg

https://pastebin.com/VfKLWR8A

What I did:

I'm using mate, but want to switch to gnome. So I emerged systemd, but I'm still using open-rc.

Maybe there are faulty USE with udev.

emerge --sync

emerge --ask --update --newuse --deep @world

not ok because of dependency crda

so I can't do emerge --depclean (would unemerge 400 packages)

I unmerged all dependencies from crda and emerged -1 them again.

revdep-rebuild is ok

perl-cleaner --all is ok

ldconfig is ok

glsa-check -t all

```
This system is affected by the following GLSAs:

201705-10
```

Kernel configuration .config

https://pastebin.com/SPWvCF0m

It makes no difference if emerging with ccache and distcc or without.

For now I can't emerge gnome, firefox, thunderbird, audacity, because of the dependency from crda. This is bad.

So I hope, that anyone has the knowledge to help.

Many thanks

Andy

----------

## fedeliallalinea

What version of openssl you installed?

----------

## Waterdevil

```
[IP-] [  ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2k:0

[IP-] [  ] dev-python/pyopenssl-16.2.0:0
```

equery -l "*"

https://pastebin.com/M9JkEbki

----------

## Waterdevil

After 4 hours of

```
emerge -1e crda
```

came the same error   :Confused: 

----------

## Hu

What is the output of emerge --pretend --verbose dev-lang/python dev-python/m2crypto dev-libs/openssl dev-python/pyopenssl?

----------

## Waterdevil

```

emerge --pretend --verbose dev-lang/python dev-python/m2crypto dev-libs/openssl dev-python/pyopenssl

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2k::gentoo  USE="asm sslv3 tls-heartbeat zlib -bindist -gmp -kerberos -rfc3779 -sctp -sslv2 -static-libs {-test} -vanilla" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="(sse2)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/python-3.4.5:3.4/3.4m::gentoo  USE="examples gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl (threads) xml -build -hardened (-libressl) -sqlite -tk -wininst" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/m2crypto-0.24.0::gentoo  USE="(-libressl)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pyopenssl-16.2.0::gentoo  USE="examples -doc {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-pypy) (-pypy3) (-python3_5) (-python3_6)" 0 KiB

Total: 4 packages (4 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

```

Masking of crda was not possible.

```
USE="" emerge -1 crda
```

 -> Same error...

```
USE="gcrypt" emerge -1 crda
```

 -> Same error...

```
USE="-gcrypt" emerge -1 crda
```

 -> Same error...

Switched to new Kernel

```

uname -a

Linux allengen 4.12.5-gentoo #5 SMP Fri Aug 18 10:14:13 CEST 2017 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```
emerge -1 crda
```

 -> Same error...

There was an similar old thread, but this solution doesn't work any more. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7698012.html

----------

## Waterdevil

I listed all packages with 

```
equery check -o "*"
```

and emerged -1 them again

Problem not solved

My kernel config contains:

```
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="i915/skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin iwlwifi-8265-27.ucode i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin"
```

dmesg contains:

```
[   24.939211] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-8265-30.ucode failed with error -2

[   24.939239] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-8265-29.ucode failed with error -2

[   24.939251] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-8265-28.ucode failed with error -2

[   24.939255] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: capa flags index 3 larger than supported by driver

[   24.939733] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 27.455470.0 op_mode iwlmvm

[   24.945056] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 8265, REV=0x230
```

I reduced ~amd64, the rest is:

```
emerge -e @world --pretend | grep \~

[ebuild   R   ~] sys-fs/zfs-0.7.1 

[ebuild   R   ~] sys-kernel/spl-0.7.1 

[ebuild   R   ~] sys-fs/zfs-kmod-0.7.1 

[ebuild   R   ~] x11-libs/libva-1.8.3 

[ebuild   R   ~] sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0 

[ebuild   R   ~] media-gfx/gscan2pdf-1.8.2 

[ebuild   R   ~] net-misc/teamviewer-12.0.76279 

[ebuild   R   ~] app-text/unpaper-6.1-r1 

[ebuild   R   ~] x11-misc/shutter-0.93.1-r3
```

Many thanks

----------

## Waterdevil

Before 12. Aug. I had other problems, so I googled and did, what someone advised rm -Rf /usr/lib* ; rm -Rf /usr/portage ; disable USE - silly me.

Then I had to setup gentoo new... I didn't remove the complete file system, but I began with gentoo handbook and untared the stage3 tarball over it. Then chroot, emerge --ask --update --deep --newuse @world and so on. 

Now I don't know which packages were emerged and which USE flags were set.

Maybe I'm missing some library, but how to find out which?

----------

## Ant P.

Please don't use obnoxious attention-grabbing titles like this, people with the answers normally ignore threads that look like they have "SOLVED" in them.

----------

## Waterdevil

bump

----------

## Waterdevil

For two weeks I'm blocked with installing.

emerge crda fails - see https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8108010.html#8108010

WHAT SHOULD I DO? Should I open a bug? I need my notebook for working!

I don't want, that I have to install windows, only for basic functionality.

I'm waiting, that anyone helps.

All is blocked. Should I setup new the fourth time? Only because gentoo is sensible like a virgin? 

The developers should make gentoo more resistant. Every fart makes gentoo hang. No booting, no xdm, no wifi and so on... and then came cancer named grub!

And that although I'm a pedant in installing.

I was programmer for decades, but I've never seen such a unnecessary complexity. The developers must not be brain f***ers.

The intelligence must be inside the code, because the user can be faulty.

Portage shouldn't say: oh I see you pressed "a". This is not possible. If you want "b" then press it. 

Portage should say if it is obvious: "Oh, I see you want B" should i do it?

But maybe there is a package which can check portage and USE flags and all things which are configured bad.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hi,

Please don't open duplicate threads and have less aggressive words.

Gentoo is based on volunteers, and there is no out-of-the-box installation. You will need to learn to fix your problems, with the help of the forum users and the documentation.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

have you tried reinstalling dev-python/m2crypto and maybe its dependencies?

Maybe this will fix the issue.

greets, bb

----------

## Waterdevil

@xaviermiller

1. Is it not allowed to discuss the direction of gentoo? This is no duplicate, because in the last month I had to solve many unnecessary issues.

2.I'm frustrated, that nobody (can) help.

@bbgermany

I tried to fix this error since 1. August 16 hours per day.

I did:

emerge -e crda

emerge -e @world

emerge -e @system

emerge -1 && emerge all dependencies from crda, m2crypto, openssl, python-2.7.12, python3.4.5 and many 100 others 

I reinstalled the complete system with handbook from step tar.

Every day I'm searching in duckduck.

I'm searching in ebuilds and sources.

I think one couldn't do any more - I know nothing more to do.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Not sure if this can help but post output of dir(m2)

```
$ python2.7

Python 2.7.12 (default, May 15 2017, 16:57:11) 

[GCC 5.4.0] on linux2

Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.

>>> from M2Crypto import m2

>>> dir(m2)
```

----------

## Waterdevil

If it will help or not, thank you for trying.

```
allengen ~ # python2.7

Python 2.7.12 (default, Aug 21 2017, 14:00:38)

[GCC 5.4.0] on linux2

Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.

>>> from M2Crypto import m2

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/M2Crypto/__init__.py", line 26, in <module>

    from M2Crypto import (ASN1, AuthCookie, BIO, BN, DH, DSA, EVP, Engine, Err,

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/M2Crypto/ASN1.py", line 128, in <module>

    class ASN1_UTCTIME:

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/M2Crypto/ASN1.py", line 131, in ASN1_UTCTIME

    m2_asn1_utctime_free = m2.asn1_utctime_free

AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'asn1_utctime_free'

>>> dir(m2)

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>

NameError: name 'm2' is not defined

>>>

```

I think it's the same message like with emerge crda.

[Moderator edit: added [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

first of: PLEASE USE CODE TAGS!!! this is totally unreadable if the posts are getting bigger!

second: this looks like an issue with your python installation. Please install "app-admin/python-updater" and run it. Maybe it will help you with this issue.

greets, bb

----------

